# Just ordered Lowlife Automatic Hindu Kush, info please



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just order lowlife auto hindu kush from cannabis seeds bank.. 
The description doesnt say much.. IS the 56 days from seed to harvest or? Hows the potency? yield?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 3, 2009)

Im ordering those too.  Seen a few seed reports on them. Potency is like a 7-8 from people. Yield is like 15-30 grams. And the 56 days should be from seed.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

Do they automatically only have a main cola with no branches? If not, should I lollipop them. If so when


----------



## Waspfire (Jun 3, 2009)

*here u go and its 56 days once flower begins so u still have 2-3 weeks for sex to show so basicaly a total of 11 +weeks from seed once sex is shown then 56 days of flower time Also there is no reason to lolipop them IMO *


*Genetics**:* Hindu Kush x Lowryder

*Type:* f1 Hybrid

*Harvest Date:* 56 days from start of flowering

*THC** Content:* Unknown

*Characteristics:* Small, heavy resin producing auto-flowering strain.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

crap. im gonna see if they can send super skunk instead.. **** it wouldnt be far behind this..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 3, 2009)

Nirvana just came out with Short Rider Relentless. Its an Auto Skunk.  If an auto is what you were looking for. Its a cross between Skunk 44 and Early Skunk.

Edit: And it says some places that it can finish in 9 weeks or less from seed.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

im really disappointed that its several weeks plus the 56 days.. hell super skunk and others would take less time!


----------



## Waspfire (Jun 3, 2009)

not sure why u say that but 10 weeks from seed to finish isnt bad its only 2 and half months. yes u can do regular strains from seed and finish pretty much in same time but then u have height and lighting schedules to worry bout but with the autos u dont have to switch cycles or worry bout growing 4-5ft montsters.Takes anywhere from 14-21 days to show sex then its right to flowering Also the flowering times the breeders give u arent when there going to be done just estimate IMO, only way to know that is to check the trich's, i have AK-47s that by the lowlifes info should be done but they have least another week togo for there done so it will be total of 11weeks from seed to harvest maybe a little longer if the trich's arent wher ei want them


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well lowlife hindus are on way


----------



## garden_engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

did you get your seeds? i have 5 hindu kush x white russians going right now and im looking for pics.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 4, 2009)

oh ya, i got em. i grew em out.. i got 4 females, 1 male, and 5 didnt germ out of 10 seeds..
The biggest female was 3" tall. i lost a female outside due to rain, the other 3 were inside.. i got 4g dry off of 3 plants.lol
never again


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont waste your time.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=119773&d=1245922605

eace:


----------

